# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Question (photography)

## tickyyy

So I use a Canon EOS Rebel T3i and I would like some tips on taking photos of wiggly snakes (and animals in general). I have a 35 mm lens and a 500 mm lens, plus a tripod and multiple light boxes (my mom is a professional photographer so I have access to her photography studio and equipment). I'm okay at photography as I'm taking a class, but I would like some tips especially from people who are experienced in animal photography. Thanks  :Smile:

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-05-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Just take plenty and delete the rubbish ones, it's so hard to capture decent pics sometimes especially when they don't keep still, luckily most of my boas are quite chilled and don't mind me getting the camera out up close

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Forget the 500mm lens, you're going to have to shoot from your neighbor's living room. You need to be close by when they decide to scape.
Select a hight shutter speed ej. 1\125, the rest is to play with aperture and ISO to get proper exposure.

----------


## tickyyy

does anyone have tips for better composition cause mine sucks. my mom's comp is PERFECT but she never has time to show me so I have to learn myself

----------


## Aspen0122

Hey, I don't use the same camera, I use a little Nikon digital camera, but I have been able to take pictures of my rat snake by kind of following him with my camera and focusing the camera while moving. Then, when I feel comfortable, I snap a picture. I hope this helps!!

----------


## Zincubus

My best TIP is that when you have everything set up ready to start taking photos ..  place the snake on the spot then cover the snake with a plastic / wooden bowl for  around a minute .

When you remove the bowl / container the snake will remain motionless for at least 10 to 15 seconds ( sometimes longer) for any photos to be taken ..

Quite often they are curled up nicely as well !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

Aspen0122 (12-08-2022),Ballpythonguy (12-06-2022),_Homebody_ (10-11-2022)

----------

